# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية مهرجان الدوخلة خاص لـ شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..!! .. متجدد ..

## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

تغطية خاصة من شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

هذا الموضوع ... خصص لتغطية مهرجان الدوخلة ..

وسوف يكون اضافة الصور في هذا الموضوع ..

فور الانتهاء من تعديل الصور ..









**











انتظروا بقية الصور ان شاء الله ..

دمتم بكل خير ..

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*ما شاء الله عمل جاد و قائم على قدم و ساق*

*هنيئا لكم* 

*و يا ريتنا نكون معكم*

*لكن البعد و طول المسافة*

*عليكم بالعافية*

*و على الدوم*

----------


## اسيرة شوق

مــاشاء الله عــليكم

الله يـعطيك العافيه أخـوي


تــحياتي

----------


## كبرياء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد ...~* 
*طرح رووعهـ أخوي ....}* 
*وعمل حمآسي ممتعـ ...~*
*تصوير مميز ..*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ..* 
*لآعدمـ .....}|*
*تحيـآـتو ...~*
*كبريآء*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
الله يعطيكم العافيه اخوي شبكه 
جهود مبذوله مباركه في ميزان اعمالكم الحسنه بإذن الله 
وننتظر جديدكم وابدااعكم 
خساره بنشوفهم من بعيد :(

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

التغطيه الثانية ،، تتكون من 10 صور ..





















وانتظروا الجديد .. 

دمتم بكل خير ..

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



ماش ـاء الله تبااارك الرح ـمن ..


الـ ص ـور في قمة الرووع ـه ..


وتـ ح ـمل مفهوم أج ـمل وأروووع ،،


أح ـييهم على رووح التـ ع ـاون ومـ ش ـاركتهم الوج ـدانيه لإح ـياء هذه الماناس ـبه ..


مـ ش ـكوور خ ـيي ش ـبكه على مـ ش ـاركتك لنا بهذه الأح ـداث الـ س ـعيده ..


وربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـافيه عالمـ ج ـهووود المميز ..


دمتَ مووفق بـ ع ـطائك ..


تـ ح ـياتي ..

----------


## hope

*مــشااء الله* 

*يعطيهم الف عافيه* 

*تسلم اخوي على التغطيه الرووعه* 
*بنتظار المزييد ..*

*تحياتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
جهود مباركة 
في ميزان الحسنات إن شاء الله
والله يعطيكم الصحة والعافية يارب ..
والتصوير في قمة الدقة والروعة والوضوح ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية على التصوير والتغطية ..
وفي إنتظار الجديد ..
موفقين لكل خير ...
تحياتي العطرة لكم ...

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*يؤسفني أن أخبركم أنه لم تخرج لي إلا الصورتان الأخيرتان و قد خرجوا بعد انتظار طويل* 

*و باقي الأيقونات بمربع و في وسطه ×*

*لكن الصورتان معبرتان و في غاية الدقة و الوضوح*

*تشكروا على الجهود المبدولة على نجاح هذا المهرجان العظيم*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الجميع يعطيكم الله العافيه ..

عزيزي ابو سلطان ..

أضغط بالزر الايمن ،، على الاكس واضغط اظهار الصورة ..

اذا لم تظهر ،، حاول ان تأخد رابطها وتضعه في متصفح جديد ،،

كلك يمين على الاكس ،، واختر خصائص .. في خانة العنوان ،، حدده و انسخه ..

واوضعه في صفحة جديدة ..

والجميع انتظروا الجديد ،، ان شاء الله ..

كل المودة

----------


## واحد فاضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين 


هي رسالة نوجهها للعاملين على إقامة هذا المهرجان الرائع بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى 

نقول لهم من هنا ........من شبكة الناصرة الثقافيه 

سيذهب البعض منا الى حيث يقام المهرجان 

وسيشاهد ان شاء الله المهرجان عن قرب 

لكن لا يعلم ما هي الجهود التي بذلت 

والاوقات التي استهلكت لعمل المهرجان 

وأحببنا في البداية أن نشارككم إخواني القائمين في إبراز الشيء القلق من هذه الجهود 

ونقول لكم >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

الله يعطيكم العافيه 

وتسلم سواعدكم 

جهودكم في ميزان الأعمال ان شاء الله 

بإشراف اخونا شبكة 

وقيام فريق العمل بجهود كبيره وجبارة 

سوف يكون التميز عنوان تغطيتنا ان شاء الله 

فأنتم يا أيها القائمون على المهرجان نشكر جهودكم 

ويا أعضاء الشبكة ننقل لكم الصورة من قلب الحدث 

لحظة بلحظة ان شاء الله 


خالص ودي وإحترامي 

فمان الكريم

----------


## MOONY

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ماشاء الله
بصراحه الصور مره حلووه  واضحه
والله يعطيكم ألف عافيه على  الجهود
موفقين
بنتظار المزيد من التغطيه
تحياتي

----------


## همسه دلع

*السلام عليكم*
*مــــاشـــــاءالله*
*تصوووير روعه*
*يعطيك العافيه*
*تحياااتي.*

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

ما شاء الله تبارك الله
يسلمووو على التغطيه الحلوه
بالتوفيق يارب والله يعطيكم العافيه.

----------


## Malamh Cute

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،*

*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد ،،*

*مآشاء الله ،،*

*الصور روعَـــهـ والتصوير وآضحـ :) ،،*

*ربي يع ــطيهم الع ــآفيه عَ جهووودهم الرووعهـ ،،*

*وتعَــــآونهم الجَميل ربي يعِطيهم الف عافيه ،،*

*في ميزآن اعمآلهم إن شَاء الله ،،*

*شبكة النآصرة ،،*

*تسلم عَ جهوووودكـ الروووعهـ ،،*

*وفي ميزآن اعمآلكـ إن شااء الله ،،*

*وبإنتظآر تكملة التغطية ،،*

*كِل الود ،،*

*تحيآتوو*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

التغطية الثالثة ،، تتكون من 10 صور ..





















انتظروا الجديد ..

من التغطية ..

كل المودة

----------


## كبرياء

يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عآفيهـ أخووي على المجهود الرووعهـ ..}|
تمنيت أحضر هالمهرجآن ..~
بس الظآهر مآلي نصيب ... 
سلمت يمنآكـ أخي ...{
لآعدمـ ..
كبريآء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

التغطية الرابعه تتكون من 10 صور ..





















انتظروا الجديد ،، ان شاء الله ..

كل المودة

----------


## كبرياء

من المتآبعين بقوهـ ....
يسـلموو أخووي على التغطيهـ الحلووه ..
يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآفيهـ ... 
لآعدمـ .. 
تحيـآآـتوو ....} 
كبريآء

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرحبآ ،،*

*ماشاء الله إبدآع ،،*

*الصَور كلهــــــآ روعهـ ،،*

*وعجبتني السابعه مره نآيس :) ،،*

*ومن المتآبعين وبإنتظـــــآر تكملة التغطيه ،،*

*دمت بوود ،،*

*تحيآتوو* 

*كروزهـ*

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



ماش ــاء الله تبارك الرح ـمن ..


باين إن المهرج ــان ض ــخم ومتـ ع ـووب عليه بقوووه ..


ربي ح ـيي القائمين ع ـليه والمـ ش ـاررركين به ..


وتـ س ـلم يمناااك خ ـيي ش ـبكة عالمـ ج ـهووود المتواص ـل ..


ربي يـ ع ـطيك الـ ع ـافيه ..


بإنتظار الـمزززيد ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
{.. اشكر جهودكم المبذوله في إحياء التراث الاصيل 
والله يعطيكم العافيه في ميزان اعمالكم الحسنه
وتصوير مرررره رووعه وابداااع
متابعه بشغف عن بعد :( 
ننتظر جديد خيو شبكه 
لا عدمنا هالسواعد المبذوله لخدمة اهل الديره ..}
^_^
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك الف الف عافية يا شبكة 
تسلم جهودكم يالكوادر 
والله ورفعتوا راسنا 
بهالمجهود الخاص الي باسم شبكتنا 
والتغطيات مثل ما نسمع كبيرة جدا 
واحنا مو اقل من غيرنا 
ويعطيكم الف عافية 
ننتظر بقية الصور على خير

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
جهود رائعة تشكر عليها أخي
وعساكم على القوة يارب
والله يعطيكم الصحه والعافية يارب
ونحن من المتابعين لهذه الجهود الجبارة ..
موفقين لكل خير يارب ..

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صلي على محمد واله محمد
تصوييييييييييييييير في قمة الروعه والدقه
جدا رائع ,,,
وربي يعطيهم كل خير ويوفقهم على جهووودهم الرااائعه
و يعطيك الله العافيه على الصور الحلوييين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

هذه الصور عند رمي الاطفال للدوخلة ..











انتظروا المزيد هناك الكثير من التغطية للفعالية اليوم ..

كل المودة

----------


## كبرياء

*من المتآبعيين بشدهـ أخي ...~* 
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآآآفيهـ ........}|*
*لآعدم ...* 
*تحيآآـتوو ....~*
*كبريـآء ..}|*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عيلكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..











انتظروا المزيد من الصور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..











هناك المزيد .. بكل تأكيد ،،

فقط انتظروني ..

كل المودة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

بارك الله هالجهود الجباره اخوي شبكه 
والله يعطيكم العافيه 
بجد صورر مررره رووعه 
ننتظر ابداااعكم 
وياريت لو تكتب شي بسيط من التعليقات عند كل صوره 
دمتم موفقين لكل خير

----------


## Hussain.T

واو التغطية جدا مميزة

والصور في غاية الدقة والروعه

وفعاليات اليوم كانت جدا حلوة

كنت ابغي اشارك وياكم في التغطية بس للاسف الكاميرا ما توفرت 

واللي توفر الجوال

متابع لهذه التغطية الرائعة

والف شكر لكم على الجهد المبذول

دمتم بخير

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم الله الف عافية 
اليوم كنت في قلب الحدث من الساعه 1 الى 10 بالليل 
صراحه روعه المدينة التراثية شي 
وصوت صالح  المؤمن مالي المكان وروعه روعه
ما شاء الله
يعطيكم الله العافية على المجهود

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

صور الرادود ،،  صالح المؤمن في المهرجان ..











بإذن الله سوف يكون هناك جديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الردود مع الاطفال في الدوخلة ..











المزيد والمزيد ،، فقط انتظروني ..

كل المودة

----------


## Hussain.T

صور روعه من شخص ارووووع

صراحة كان اداء صالح ابدااااع

يسلمو ع الصور

وننتظر البقية..

دمت بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

الصوررررر مررررره روووعه بجد
متابعين بشغف ويا ليتنا بالقرب منكم :(
السموحه اخوي شبكه ممكن تضع رابط نشيد الدوخله للتحميل عجبتني مررررره والله واباها خخخ

----------


## hope

*حركـــاااات* 

*يعطيك العافيه على التصويييير الروعه*

*الله يقويك*

*ننتظر البقيييه :)*

*تحياتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك الف عافية اخوي
شبكة 
فعلا شي روعه على ارض الواقع

----------


## jod

الله يعطيكم العافية ذهبنا إلى المهرجان كان زحمة ولكن بصراحة بذلو ا مجهود جبار يشكروا عليه وبصراحة العيد في سنابس غير والله يعطيكم العافية على التغطية الرئعة وعلى القوة

----------


## love1014

بصراحة مجهود رائع وجبار يعجز اللسان عن الشكر لكم  لهذه التغطية المميزة 

ونتمنى اان تكون الصور اكثر من ثلاثين صور  لكي يتسنى للجميع روئية المهرجان  

وشكرا ً لكم

----------


## شوق المحبة

الـ س ـلام ع ـليكم والرح ـمه ..


اللهم ص ـلي على مـ ح ـمد وآل مـ ح ـمد ..



بالفـ ع ـل مـ ج ـهووود ض ـخم ويـ س ـتحق الـ ش ـكر ..


ع ـجبتني الـ ص ـور بقوووه ،،


واللقطات ج ــداً مميزه ومـ ع ـبره ..


ألف ش ـكر خ ـيي ش ـبكه على ج ـهوودك ..


س ـلمت يمناااك وع ـطاك ربي الـ ع ـااافيه ..


لا ع ـدمنا الـ ج ـديد ،، بإنتظــاره ..


لك أح ـلى تقييم وفايف س ـتاااارز ^_^ ..


دمتَ بكل مـ ح ـبة ..

----------


## فرح

عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
بجد جهووووود جباااااار ورااائعه 
الصوووووووور جدا جنااااان رهييييييييبه 
القطاااات حلوه كتيييييييير 
تسلم الايااادي ويعطيكم العااافيه 
دوووم هالتمـــــــــيز ..
وكل عااام وانتم بالف خيييييير خيي 
*شــــبوووك ..*
وعيدكم مباارك وايامكم سعييييييييييده

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم*

*بصراحة شوقتوني للسنابس من خلال الصور* 

*أتمنى لو أكون اهناك مع الأولاد لرؤية المهرجان*

*لكن إن شاء الله لابد من عجاتها تمطر*

*تحياتي*

*تحياتي للجميع*

----------


## حرم السيد

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد 

كلمة روعهـ قليلهـ ...! 


تمنيت اني اكون متواجدهـ .. بس الله يهنيكم وعليكم بالعافية ان شاء الله .. ما شاء الله تبارك الله (اجواء غير شكل) 

مشكورين على هذا النقل الرائع .. حسسني بعبق عبير الاجواء .. نقي جداً 

ننتظر المزيد من الصور 


بارك الله فيكم وفي القائمين على هذا المهرجان الرائع

----------


## MOONY

واو بصراحه المهرجان رووعه
والتغطيه ولا أروع
يعطيكم ألف عافيه
وإن شاء الله أروح قريب
تحياتي

----------


## ميلانى

حقا سنابس غير فى العيد 


قسم التغطيات خاصة لـ شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..

ويمنع وضعك لصور من شبكة اخرى ..


الادارة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيكم العافيه جميعاً ،،

انتظروني عصر اليوم ،، 

سوف تكون هناك الكثير من الصور ..

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

صباح الخير 

مساء اليوم الثاني // 























/ 
بعض الصور فيها تغبيش متعمد علشان خصوصية  الزوار للمهرجان 

تحياتي للجميع ...

----------


## همس الصمت

الله يعطيك الف عافية أخوي شبكة على التغطية الرائعة
واليوم كنت عناك وجد الاجواء مرة ررررررررررررروعة
بس خسارة لان ماقدرت اشوف كل الاشياء
وسويت تقريباً صورتي نفس الاشياء الي صورتها ..
الله يعطيكم العافية يارب  ..
بالتوفيق للجميع ..
وفي إنتظار لبيقة صور التغطية ...

----------


## همسه دلع

يعطيك العافيه
خيتوووو سويت
البصراجه المهرجااان رووووعه
والي ماراح انصحه يرووووح
يسلموووووو
تحياااااتي..

----------


## ميلانى



----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلا وسهلا بكم معانا في سنابس الخير 
تغطية رائعه 
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## ملكة سبأ

كل الشكر على التغطية للمهرجان صور رائعة وواضحة .
والمهرجان بالفعل يستحق ان يُزار والإفتتاح كان رائع بكل المقايسس اجواء بهيجه و فرحة العيد 

وكل عام والجميع بألف خير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الصور الموجودة الآن من عند خيتي عفاف الهدى ،، بعدستها ..

مع التعليقات لها ..

نبتدي // 

اطول قرآن



البشتخته



النجار



ركن التصوير



التمساح



اثياب لول



الجره



انتظروني ،،

كل المودة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ونحن بالأنتظار 
يعطيك العافية اخوك

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الصور الموجودة الآن من عند خيتي عفاف الهدى ،، بعدستها ..

مع التعليقات لها ..

نبتدي ..

الرسمه 



القهوة



السمك



الوزان



خياط الرجال 



الخياطة النسائية



الحمار



الخطاط



الحداد



السفافه 



انتظروني ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الصور الموجودة الآن من عند خيتي عفاف الهدى ،، بعدستها ..

مع التعليقات لها ..

نبتدي ..

الحمام 



الدبس



يوابة القرية التراثية



قمحة مكتوب عليها سورة الفاتحة



شخصيات كرتونية



الدرج



الحلوى 



هناك الجدبد بكل تأكيد ..

كل المودة

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

تغطية رائعه 

نحن في انتظار كل جديد 

دمتم بخير

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

التكملة ،، مع عدسة خيتي عفاف .. 

وتعليقها لكل صورة ..


مجلس الرجال



المحسن



المبيعات



النجار



ماء الوضوء



الي يسوي زخارف 



شخصية كرتونية 



انتظروني هناك جديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
ماشاء الله
تصوير دقيق
والمهرجان حضرته
رائع بكل معنى الكلمة 
كل الشكر:)

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

نواصل ،، مع عدسة خيتي عفاف ..

ام سعف ستسقبل الزوار




طفلة في متحف القرآن



الرجل العنكبوت يصور مع الزوار



بياع البهارات



معرض السجاد



ركن التصوير 

 

جمعية الفلك 



فرحة الأطفال بالشخصيات 



رسمه



سوف يكون هناك جديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## النور1414

ماهي جنسيه الرادود صالح المؤمن 
وشكرااااااااا

----------


## فرح

يسلمووو هـــــدى 
وكمان شبوووك ..وكل من ساااهم 
في  هذه التغطيه الراااائعه 
يعطيكم العااافيه 
جهوووود رااائعه منكم 
دووم التميز والابداااع 
دمتم بخيييييييير

----------


## عفاف الهدى

النور 1414
يعطيش الف عافية عالمرور 
صالح حساوي ساكن في الدمام 
هو ابو محمد

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فروحه 
يسلموا عالمرور الحلو 
ويعطيش الف عافية

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين
الله يعطيكم ألف ألف عافيه 
أخوي : شبكه
ولكل القائمين على المجهود المبذول في سبيل 
تغطية جميع الأحداث
منذ البداية
الصور كثير رووعه وواضحه جداً
رعاك الله أين ما تواجدت
موفق 
وفي أمان الله وحفظه




أمنيـــ مجروحه ــــــات
كانت هنا

----------


## ملكة سبأ

الله يقويكم ويعطيكم العافية اخوي شبكة و خيتو عفاف 
عجبتني  القرية الشعبة وفيها تجديد كبير عن السنة الماضية امس ثالت ايام المهرجان قضيت في القرية الشعبية وقت طويل اتجول بين اقسامها 
والمهرجان يلاقي إقبال كبير جدا .

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*كل الشكر لكم على هذه التغطية*
*وعساكم على القوة جميعا ..*
*أني حظرة المهرجااان بس الصووور*
*غير شكل واضحة ماشاء الله ..*
*تسلم يديكم عليها ودمتم بخير ..*
*تحياتي لجميع القائمين على هذه*
*التغطية ..*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الصور حصرية .. وصلتنا من عند خيتي عفاف ..

الي لابس اخضر محمد ولد صالح المؤمن انشد مع الأطفال نشيد دوخلتي ..



هذا عبد الله ولد اخو الرادود صالح وهذه امنية اخت الرادود كمان انشدوا مع الأطفال نشيد دوخلتي 



وكمان هذا عبد الله مع بقية الصبيان



البنوتات الحلوين يستعدوا لتدريب على نشيد الدوخله



انتظروني سوف يكون المزيد من الصور ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..











انتظروني هناك جديد ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..











انتظروني ..

كل المودة

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..




 








انتظروني .

كل المودة

----------


## دلوعة الكون

مـــــــــا شاء الله  


 الله يعطيكم الف عافيه


 دمتم بالف خير يارب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيك الف عافية اخوك عالصور الرائعه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه اخوي شبكه 
الصوررر مرره رهيبه 
واخيراً عليي رحت المهرجان وكاااااااان مررررره روووعه بجد
وعندي كم صوره اني صورتهم عادي اخوك احطهم هني ؟؟
وعندي سؤال ؟ متى آخر يوم للمهرجااان ؟

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

> الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه اخوي شبكه 
> الصوررر مرره رهيبه 
> واخيراً عليي رحت المهرجان وكاااااااان مررررره روووعه بجد
> وعندي كم صوره اني صورتهم عادي اخوك احطهم هني ؟؟
> وعندي سؤال ؟ متى آخر يوم للمهرجااان ؟



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

عادي حطيهم هنا بشرط يكون عليهم عنوان الموقع والشعار ..

اليوم اخر يوم في المهرجان .. وخلاص ..

كل المودة

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> عادي حطيهم هنا بشرط يكون عليهم عنوان الموقع والشعار ..
> 
> اليوم اخر يوم في المهرجان .. وخلاص ..
> 
> كل المودة



وعليكم السلام اخوي شبكه
ان شاء الله احطهم بأقرب فرصه وعلى ما اخلصهم بحطهم 
وخساره راح عليي اليوم قلت لهم انه فيه اليوم بعد بس ما صدقوني خخخ 
قالوا الخميس آخر شي خخخ 
بس يلااا اهم شي رحناا واستانسنااا 
يعطيك العافيه اخوي شبكه مشكور ما قصرت 
تقبل مروري 
دمتم لكل خير

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

سلآآآآم
من بعد استأذاني من اخونا شبكه بوضع الصور لمهرجان الدوخله 1429 هـ
حبيت احطهم والتعليق عليهم بسيط واسمحوا لي على التقصير لقلة عددهم 
وبصراااااحه المهرجااان كاان اروع من الرووعه إلا اني ما شفته كله للأسف 
وكان وقت روحتنا للمهرجان ضيق بس الحمد لله اني رحت 
واحلى شي انه كان يوم عيد ميلادي  :bigsmile:  << اكشخ خخخ

واول صورة للسفينة اظاهر كانوا يركبوا فيها الناس ويقعدوا فيها بس كدااا 
<< خخخ لاني ما ركبت 


***
وهذي السفينه الصغيرونه عجبتني بالمرررره  

***
وهذولاااا الحركااات اللي عجبوني بقوه  ^_^

***
وهذاااا الغوااص اللي بالموت اقدرت اصوره من الزحمه :) 

***
وهذوولااااا الصور اللي بالرمل بجد فن عجبوني بقوه واتمنيت اني اسوي زيهم الله يعطيهم الصحة والعافيه وعساهم عالقوه 

***

***

***

***

ما اقدرت اصور كل اللي بالرمل لان زحمه وكانوا يعدلو فيهم خخخ

{ انتظروني بالباقي الان ....

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

عدنآآآآآآآآآآ
تفضلوا الجديد 

هذولاااا عند البحر اللي قبل مخيم النسااء رحناا انشووف ويش صاير 
وعجبتني السفينه بقوه وقلت ما دام فيها شعار المهرجان قلت لازم اصورها عن قريب وبالبعيد ،، منظر ولا اروووع  :wink: 

***
هذي عجبتني بجد منظر السفينه في البحر والغيم والقمر روووعه

***

***
وهذااا شفنااا واااحد يصيد السمك ولما صاد السمكه قلنا لأخوي يقول اليه الاهل يبووا يصوروا السمكه  :bigsmile:  فهو ما خالف ومرررره مستانس خخخ

***
هذولااا في داخل مخيمات النساء عند الالعاب الصغيره ..

***
وهذي صورة الدوخله اللي في المدخل بالموت على ما صورتها ههههه 
لكثره الداخلين والطالعين بس اهم شي طلعت بنتيجه هع هع


وبس واحس اني ما صورت شي  :embarrest: 
تصوير عوامية صفوانية 
اتمنى ان يعجبكم تصويري والسموحه :)

وكل عام وانتم بألف خير 
وعساكم ع القوه ولا غابت هالسواعد الغاليه 
وكل سنه وسنه على خير وسلامه 
دمتم في حفظ المولى

----------


## love1014

يعطيك العافية اختي على المجهود الرائع ونتمنى ان المهرجان عجبكم 
وان شاالله نشوف سنابس الغالية الحبيبة باحسن صوره واروع مظهر

----------


## وحداني M

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
والله المهرجاااان روووووووعه بصراحه وانا اتمنيته اروع من كذا بس

بصراحه اللي ما راح السنوات الماضيه 

يقوول ان المهرجاااان حلوو طبعا هوو حلوو بس لو رحتوا تقولوا ما 

اتوقعناه كدا اتوقعناه احلا من كدا 

بوااجد بس ان شاء الله السنوات الجايه يصير احلا بوااجد يقولوا : 

(( الواحد يتعلم من اخطائه )) 

[[ المهم انـاا اقـوول الى اخووي شبكه مدري هوو ولا لا بس حبيت 

اشكره عـ المجهوود الرائع وادا كان 

هوو اقـوول اله في ثلاثة شباب صورهم مع بعض فـ اليوم الاول و 

وعدهم انه يحط صورتهم بس الى الحين 

ما لقينا الصوره :'( 

 :sad2:  ]] >> ادا كن اخووي شبكه الا صورهم اتمنى انه يحط الصوره بأسرع 

وقت ممكن وادا كاان احد غيره 

اتمنى انه يحط 

الصوره واتمنى من الاخ شبكه لا يزعل ادا كان موو هو :D << 



وحداني M

----------


## واحد فاضي

هلا بيك أخوي وحداني 






> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> والله المهرجاااان روووووووعه بصراحه وانا اتمنيته اروع من كذا بس 
> بصراحه اللي ما راح السنوات الماضيه  
> يقوول ان المهرجاااان حلوو طبعا هوو حلوو بس لو رحتوا تقولوا ما  
> اتوقعناه كدا اتوقعناه احلا من كدا  
> بوااجد بس ان شاء الله السنوات الجايه يصير احلا بوااجد يقولوا :  
> (( الواحد يتعلم من اخطائه ))  
> ...




 
وتآمر أمر أخويي 



خالص التحيات
فمان الله

----------


## hope

**

*حبيت المهرجآن من كثر ماتمدحووه ومن هالصور الحلوه* 
*ان شاء الله السنه الجايييه نروح :(*

*ابداااع الصـوور خيتوو عوآمييه*
* تستاهليي احلى تقييم* 
*يعطيك الصحه والعآفييه*
*تعيشي وتصوري لينآ ..*


*لاعدم*

----------


## Hussain.T

التغطية روووعه جدا

لكن لم نرى صور لفعالية الحداق

مشكورين ع الجهوود الرائعه

تحياتي

----------


## اسيرة شوق

روعـــــه


بصراحه مجـهود روعه

يعطيكم العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

وحداني 
ترى المهرجان مو عشان انو منطقتي ... لا اتكلم من واقع اني زائره حالي حالكم

المهرجان رائع راءع راءع جدا 
وجهود مباركه الي قامت عليه 
وترى اليوم قلوبنا تتقطع والقرية التراثية تتهدم ويتحول المكان الي ضم اكثر من 10 الاف زائر 
من مناطق المملكة والخليج الى رمال على الشاطئ 
بس فعلا المهرجان فيه بعض النواقص والأخطاء الي ان شاء الله تتحول الى انتقادات بناءه للأعوام الجاية 
بس النجاح عالمي 
انت قلت انو اتمنيته افضل ان شاء الله افضل من الأعوام الماضية والأعوام الجاية بعد ان شاء الله افضل من هالأعوام 
ويسلموا اخوي الوحداني 
وشبكة ما قصر عطاك صورتك 
عيد سعيد ودوخلة سعيده بإذن الله

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شبل صدقت 

حاجات واجد ما تصورت 
كوني بنت وكوني ما اروح الا بالليل يحكم عليي القصور اشوي 

فعالية الحداق 
وتطيير الطائرات 
وسباق التحمل 
والمسابقات الرياضية 
والفنانيين
والشخصيات الكبيرة الي جت 
حاجات اكثير قصرنا في نقلها 
لكن الحمد لله كانت لنا مشاركه وتعتبر كمان حلوه في 
التغطية الخاصة بنا ولو لا الظروف الي مريت انت بها
لكنت اكيد ما قصرت يلا الأعوام الجاية 
قلوبنا تتفطر لتوديع الدوخله

----------


## ملكة سبأ

لم نبالغ ونحن نقول ان المهرجان كان رائع 
 هذا المولود الصغير  ذي  الأربع سنوات  والكبير في ما قدمه لزواره من ثقافة ومتعة وفائده 
بالأمس آخر أيام المهرجان حرصت ان اتواجد فيه حتى آخر اللحظات وكانت لحظات لا استطيع وصفاها مشاعر مختلطه من فرح وسعادة وحزن على توديع هذا المكان اللذي سعد جميع من حضر إليه 
كل الشكر لمن قام بالتغطية ها هنا ليقدم لنا صور جميلة ورائعة كروعة عطائه الطيب 
وكل الشكر للقائمين على المهرجان ونشد على اياديهم للإستمرار في السنوات القادمة ونطمح للمزيد والأفضل دئما .
بارك الله فيكم جميعا

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ملكة سبأ 
حبيبتي والله انت
الله يعطيش الف عافية 
واني معاش نشد على ايادي الشباب والصبايا 
على كل الجهود الي بذلوها في التخطيط والأنشاء 
والعمل على ارض الواقع بجهود مباركه

----------


## وحداني M

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخويي وااحد فااضي عـ الصوره الحلوه مثلك  
وعفاف الهدى ترى انـاا من سنابس و احد اقاربي هو اول مؤسس الى المهرجان بس هوو ماحب انهم 

يدكرو اسمه ومشكوووووووووورين عـ التفعال عـ الرد الحلوو و ان شاء الله نلتقي فـ المهرجان الجاي 

والله يساعد اللي يمر بـ لقرب من مقر المهرجاان ويشووف القريه التراثيه وهي تتهدم وادا احد مر لا 

يحرمنا من الصور 

و في مقطع فيديوو الى اليهال << قلب سنابسي الاخ -- وهم يرموا الدوخله ومعاهم صالح المؤمن 

ان شاء الله فـ القريب العاجل احطه لكم 


وحداني m

----------


## عوامية وأفتخر

تسلمون على التغطيه الحلوه
الله يعطيكم العافيه.

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ما قدرت اروح اشوف القرية وهي تنهد 
حرام والله حرام 
يلا ننتظرك اخوي شوقتنا 

للفيديو 

والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

*روعة التصوير*

----------


## أبو سلطان

> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخويي وااحد فااضي عـ الصوره الحلوه مثلك 
> 
> وعفاف الهدى ترى انـاا من سنابس و احد اقاربي هو اول مؤسس الى المهرجان بس هوو ماحب انهم 
> 
> يدكرو اسمه ومشكوووووووووورين عـ التفعال عـ الرد الحلوو و ان شاء الله نلتقي فـ المهرجان الجاي 
> 
> والله يساعد اللي يمر بـ لقرب من مقر المهرجاان ويشووف القريه التراثيه وهي تتهدم وادا احد مر لا 
> 
> يحرمنا من الصور 
> ...



*ألسلام عليكم*

*أنا و يا يهههالي هالمساكين مرميين في الإمارات منشبه علينا شبة الخدلان و لا واحد جا إلينا ياخدنا إيودينا المهرجان*

*خبرك أنا شايب و ما فيي شدة الطريق*

*بس لازم أخويي اتحط لينا الفيدو مال المهرجان علشان انشوف الفعاليات بالكامل قدر ما تستطيع و كفر منه*

*بعد لا وصيك لازم اتحطه كامل*

*و مشكور*

----------


## ملكة سبأ

خبر سعيد *سوف تبقى  القرية التراثية لمدة اسبوع اخر* 

*والسبب هو  تصوير عمل  ضخم في القرية*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

أحلى خبر هييييييي  :icon30: 
بقنع اخوتي يودوني 
بصراحة ما شبعت خخخ 
يعطيش العافيه ملكة سبأ على الخبريه الحليوه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واني راح اكون متواجده يوم التصوير 

اذا قدرت اغطي لكم كم صوره 

ما باقصر

----------


## حفيدة الرسول88

*تصويرة روعة وإنشاء السنة الجاي يكون اكثر واكثر يا عفاف الهدى*
*وتغطية شاملة مت اول يول الي مهرجان الدوخلة*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

و لا يهمش ي حفيدة الرسول 

الجاية ان شاء الله شغلنا غير 
ومميز كمان 

يسلم لي احلى مرور

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

> واني راح اكون متواجده يوم التصوير







> اذا قدرت اغطي لكم كم صوره 
> 
> ما باقصر



 

خيوه عفاف الهدى 
بسألك سؤال ؟؟
عادي اي احد يرووح عوايل !! 
ولااا بس للمصورين  :sad2: 
لاني بصراحة ودي اروح مره ثانية اصور كل شي 
لتبقى ذكرى لي ^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اهلين عوامية 
والله ما ادري 
بس اني قصدت بروحتي 
ان الأطفال الي انشدوا نشيد الدوخلة يبونهم عندهم تصوير يوم الخميس
واحنا يهالنا مشاركين واني راح اوديهم واغطي اليكم الموضوع
بس باتصال بالمسؤلة اول يبوني والا لا 
واذا قالت لا راح اصيح

----------


## صفآء الروح

*صور جدا روووووووووعة*
*مشكور اخوي شبكة على هذه التغطية* 
*والله يعطيك الف عافية على هذي الجهود المبذولة*
*الله لا يحرمنا من روعة جديدك*
*تقبل تحياتي*
*دمت بخير*

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد ..

ربي يعطيكم العافيه وموفقين .. في المسير على خطى محمد وآل محمد

ومشكور آخ ـي ع التغطيه المصوره .. روووووووع ــه

ويعطيك العافيه ع الطرح المميز .. لآعدم أن شاءالله ولاخلا

.
.
بوركتم

----------


## مضراوي

*روعة تصويرك اخ شبكة ..*
*يعطيك آلف عآآفيه ..*
*تحياتي ..*
*مضراوي ..*

----------


## الباسمي

ما شاء الله 
الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## خادمة المجتبى

ماشاء الله يطيهم الف عافية

وليهم بلعافية

----------


## ŹęẽҚộǾ

*ربيْ يع‘ـطيكم الف ع‘ـآفيه ..*

----------

